# Susanne Aubert - Composer



## SAsound (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and it's nice to meet you all. 

My name is Susanne and I'm a young composer for media from Norway. In the past I have worked on smaller projects and am now (like probably all composer) looking for my Spielberg. 

I just put together my website (www.susanneaubert.com) and I would love to have some feedback on the site or the work that is posted there. I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you!


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome to VI Control, Susanne!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome Susanne.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

